# discrepancy between openssh versions in base and ports



## unixland (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi all,

I couldn't help notice the discrepancy between the versions in openssh-portable base and ports at this time.

At the moment of this writing the openssh-portable version is 5.5p1.

In 8.1-PRERELEASE base, openssh version is 5.4p1

In ports, the openssh-portable version is 5.2p1

It should not be considered criticism, but I am just wondering weather someone forgot to update the port version ? Thought it would change with base updates.

Rick


----------

